# Crocheters Snubbed?



## DiannaS (Mar 8, 2018)

I crochet. Recently I went to a local yarn shop to look for a nice outlet for my work. They were apparently only interested in knitting because I was told to contact them again if I ever decided to start knitting. Why are crocheters looked down upon by knitters?


----------



## elizabert (May 25, 2014)

Not sure we are looked down on, it may be that shop only caters to knitters. I know one. :sm01:


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I don’t look down on me, I knit and crochet. Some stores do specialise.


----------



## ilv2crochet (Feb 18, 2017)

I came across this too when I did a lot of crocheting, the stores I went to asking for help when I was first starting out, the ladies were very rude, needless to say, I never went there again. I don't get it either, I hope you get answers to your questions here, everyone is so helpful! Welcome! ☺


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

That makes no sense at all for a yarn shop crocheters use the same yarn as knitters. Why as a shop owner would you want to alienate what could be a great profit center. That is cutting off ones nose to spite the face.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

I have crocheted for over 50 years and I have never been looked down on or treated that way. I am so sorry that happen to you. You do beautiful work, keep it up. And not all LYS are that way..... but there are a few so sad. I am waiting for a shipment from Yarn Paradise which is from Turkey. There yarn is fantastic and oh so lovely to work with. I order on line most of the time as we don't have any LYS around here. Have a great day! Sandi


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Your work is lovely and I am bistitual and I have never encountered this irritated explaining 2 needles is knitting 1 is crochet or sick to do death of my mom use to do that but never come back attitude that is a lys that I would not give business to.
Tonda USA :sm11: giving my unwanted opinion rofl


----------



## fruway (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd say it's there loss! Shame on them. Your work is beautiful though.


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

DiannaS said:


> I crochet. Recently I went to a local yarn shop to look for a nice outlet for my work. They were apparently only interested in knitting because I was told to contact them again if I ever decided to start knitting. Why are crocheters looked down upon by knitters?


Your work is lovely, but crochet has a different style, perhaps a more casual style to it? But it may just not be the look knitters are looking for. I would not be offended at all. Different strokes for different folks. Just find an outlet elsewhere for your work.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

fruway said:


> I'd say it's there loss! Shame on them. Your work is beautiful though.


I agree. That was just one shop. Some shops are very friendly and welcoming. I hope you find one.


----------



## DiannaS (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks to all for your input! I guess I would never think of being elitist so it took me by surprise. I'm very sensitive, so my feelings get hurt easily. I'll just keep plugging along! You all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Tallest-Toad (Nov 11, 2017)

Shame on them. This is the first time I heard this. Crochet projects are beautiful.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

First let me tell you that your items are beautiful, made well with colors that woman would wear and to let you know that many of us that knit also crochet. I don't know why the shop would not take your items to sell "snobby" if you ask me, don't let this stop you from trying another shop your items are very nice and I think would sell right away in the right shop. Don't give up there is a market for your beautiful items.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Your items are beautiful, I wish you find a shop that will appreciate your work. Is their lost.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Your items are wonderful. I am also bistitual so I know great work when I see it. Just one shop. Many are very snobbish. Also, many shops have specific clientele. They may not have many crocheting customers so it would not be the right venue. 

Of course, that is no excuse for them being so rude to you.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I got a shop near me she displayed peoples work she charge 20% if she able to sell .


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I never thought that people who crochet are looked down upon. I do both. I do not understand people in a yarn shop being rude to people who don't knit. Their customers who crochet also need to buy yarn so it is just logical that they would want to sell yarn to people who do both crafts.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Just depends on the owner of the shop and their likes I guess. I haven't seen any crochet in the two shops here, but my friends that buy there do both.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll bet it was just that snooty shop manager. I knit and crochet and never have run into such snobbery. Some effects you just HAVE to crochet to achieve. Both knit and crochet can be works of art. Nice projects you've crocheted, by the way!!


DiannaS said:


> I crochet. Recently I went to a local yarn shop to look for a nice outlet for my work. They were apparently only interested in knitting because I was told to contact them again if I ever decided to start knitting. Why are crocheters looked down upon by knitters?


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. If you know other crocheters, you might start your own crocheting circle (maybe at your local library--that's what our knitters did. We circulated a questionaire to see who migh have been interested).


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

First, your items are lovely. I both crochet and knit and am no expert in either one. For me, there are a lot of crochet patterns that would be more complicated to do than to try a similar knit project. I think crochet work is beautiful and, like knit work, can be simple or complicated. In their own way, each craft is lovely. Just my opinion.... Susan


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Your items are beautiful. I have experience that as well. Even worse is loom knitting. I have really been looked down on... I love working with yarn so I just try and ignore the nasty comments....


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Silly shop, you can amke some beautiful crochet patterns!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I have been to shops where they seem to snub crocheters. I believe it is because no one that works there knows how to crochet or if they do their skills are limited, they feel a bit intimidated by someone with more Crochet knowledge. I used to go to one shop like that and than after many suggestions they hired a Crochet teacher and The whole vibe of the shop changed for the better.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Your work looks great! Their loss.


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

Unfortunately this does happen. Why??? I prefer knitting for some things and crochet for others.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Those items are just gorgeous, beautiful work in anybody's book.


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

My thoughts are that having seen your beautiful work there maybe a wee touch of envy. The shopkeeper might just feel a bit awkward at not being able to crochet and not admitting it.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Did you show them your beautiful work? If they are not crocheters it could be that they are not aware of all the new beautiful patterns. Their loss. I will add that I have never seen a yarn shop that sells other people's work. Most people come in to buy yarn. The items they do sell are usually samples of yarns they no longer carry.


----------



## yarndreamer (Aug 9, 2011)

I've crochet for over 50 years and your work is beautiful. Try to disregard what they said, they don't realize what they are saying & how it sounds.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm reluctant to tar all knitters with the same brush. Some people will always look down on others, for any reason at all or no reason at all. Personally, I have the greatest admiration for people who crochet - it's a skill I don't possess and haven't been able to master more than the simplest of stitches.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Not looked down on by me! I do both.

I wouldn’t give this shop any of my money.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm betting the owner or manager doesn't know how to crochet. Then if they display your lovely work, they would be asked to help crocheters or teach and they couldn't. I would suggest, you take in a basic piece and offer to teach a beginner's class. Once, they get a crochet following who would appreciate your work, they might be more inclined to take yours on commission. The other outlet you might pursue is boutique clothing stores marketing the items as one-of-kind, handmade etc. By making each piece slightly different (stitches, color, etc.), you appeal to a different market.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Actually I look up to crocheters. I'm lucky if I can maintain the same number of stitches per row in a rectangular project! Don't think that yarn shop will stay in business very long with an attitude like that.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow ~ how unfortunate that people at the yarn shop would say this. Hurtful, too. I had a yarn shop several years ago, and I had both knitters and crocheters. We would all gather at the "Round Table" in the back room of the shop and knit and crochet together, teaching and helping with both. No one looked down on the crocheters ~ IMO, why would they? Crocheters make absolutely beautiful items, as do knitters. No reason for this nonsense. I feel so bad that they did this to you (and probably others). They should be ashamed.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

It’s their loss!! Your work is amazing!! If you are in central Florida my LYS welcomes crocheting!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, I would say that basically their ignorance was the issue. I don't know of any store or service that can afford to turn away a talented potential client. Just think of all of the yarn they will NOT sell to crocheters because your examples are not on display. I think you get the last sardonic laugh.


----------



## pkwelch1 (Apr 24, 2018)

I've seen the same here. Not so uppity about it, but not as welcoming as I would like. Hope word gets around to the shops that we all use the same yarn. Crochet does not seem to be as popular as knitting.

Their loss. Keep up the beautiful work.


----------



## tamy04951 (May 16, 2014)

It is a shame but this discrimination does happen from time to time, I was told years ago, by a knitter, the reason people "look down" on crochet works is because they are full of holes and look "clunky". I showed her my work and she asked for ketchup as she ate a big plate of crow. I still come across people who think the only things that can be crocheted are afghans and doilies.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

And some yarn shops don’t even like knitters if they aren’t part of the in crowd. I just smile and take my money elsewhere.


----------



## dmj (Apr 24, 2017)

I have had same thing in yarn store looked down on ask if they offered classes to knit socks as soon as I said that I have crocheted for 50 years she told me to buy a book or watch utube and teach myself never went back I felt it was rude


----------



## Violet Rose (Apr 25, 2017)

I knit and crochet with about equal skill. I would bet that they couldn't help you because they can't crochet. There are snobs of every kind out there. Some things I like better knitted and some are better crocheted. I went to a LYS about a year after it opened and they wouldn't help me because I hadn't bought my yarn there. I used to drive 2 hours for good yarn. I could get Red Heart, but no good wools or blends. That LYS is just 20 minutes away, but I won't go back. I'm fortunate that I can order online now. They still need me, but I don't need them.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Your work is very beautiful. Sorry I can not answer your question.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Your work is lovely. Don’t let a few insensitive knitters get to you. Most knitters are considerate and do not give a hoot about it. I crochet and knit and have seen a few knitters with attitudes. Their problem, not mine...????


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

Some yarn shops do not have crochet instructors only knitters. They are not experienced in answering crochet questions. I started working in a LYS because the Owner wanted someone with crocheting experience. It took a little time to establish a crochet following . Now at our shop knitting and crocheting is offered and our clientele has greatly increased !


----------

